# Slingshot accuracy and an aiming point.



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I saw a for sale ad for an entire lot of slingshots.

The owner gave up on the hobby, He was not getting good, and got frustrated.

Do any of you'all have any ideas to make slingshot easier to aim, and get good with?

THE one topic Im trying to direct you guys towards is a reference point on the catapult. Kind of a standard, like rifle sights have or pistols have in common.... that is sights!

Do you think maybe if everyone had a diagonal hold with the corner being sharp as a reference point, people could fire on target more easily?

Most people pic up a slingshot in the horizontal pistol grip method, but have nothing to reference when aiming. It's like shooting a rifle with a flange at the end of the gun. Where do you aim off of on the slingshot?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

There are many types of sights for slingshots.

If you shoot with the sideway hold then whether you shoot OTT or TTF there is a literal plethora of options.

Sighting grooves (most common), side pinned adjustable hold over sights, adjustable bump sights made from a bolt and under the top band/s, adjustable front sight and a split top band, fiber optics... etc. etc.

Then if you shoot forks upright, then if you want to use sights, the Spanish have a pretty good handle on it.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Relevant points indeed.

Like in archery, a fixed anchor point i.e. the thumb joint of the pouch holding hand held against e.g. the cheekbone, ensures a constant draw weight and line-up with whatever visual reference is being used on the upper slingshot fork to aim with.

Sights, whether simply a notch engraved in the fork, or more elaborate fiber optic sights, definitely provide a precise visual reference point relative to the target, and will pretty well guarantee that the steel ammo either hits the target, or at the very least strikes in its close vicinity. This in turn depends on:

- Standing sideways to the target, feet aligned, like in archery;

- Holding the ammo inside the pouch correctly i.e upper inside thumb section placed over the pouch & ammo placed perpendicular over the second index finger joint for a clean release (this is absolutely essential, also to avoid fork hits);

- Ammo always placed in the center of the pouch;

- Lining up the bands (or tubes) with the target;

- Having a steady aim i.e. resisting the draw weight forces exerted on the slingshot holding arm (use weights & exercise bands to strengthen the arm);

- Holding one's breath just before releasing the pouch (maximum steadiness);

- Linear follow-up after the shot i.e. like in archery, the pouch releasing hand should retreat rearwards in the opposing direction to avoid a position shift;

- Regular practice, if possible.

When starting out, targets should be placed at 5 yards: ideally, cardboard with marked circles or crosses should be used, as one can see and analyze possible mistakes based on the ammo impacts. Once proficiency increases, the ideal target distance is about 10 yards (competition distance).

There are indeed some slingshot shooters who brilliantly master the technique of using the so-called "floating anchor point", where muscle memory (based on significant experience) ensures that a similar release occurs without the thumb joint touching the cheek area while aiming along the bands or tubes.

The floating anchor point technique requires requires significant training, and should (in my humble opinion) NOT be used by newcomers seeking to achieve good accuracy i.e. *they will be better off using a fixed anchor* *point *as described above.

The approach described above should yield results for most people, but training regularly is nevertheless essential for consistent accuracy.

Just my 5 cents worth...


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Here is a very good video on how to shoot accurately, if ever:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Bill Hays said:


> There are many types of sights for slingshots.
> If you shoot with the sideway hold then whether you shoot OTT or TTF there is a literal plethora of options.
> Sighting grooves (most common), side pinned adjustable hold over sights, adjustable bump sights made from a bolt and under the top band/s, adjustable front sight and a split top band, fiber optics... etc. etc.
> 
> Then if you shoot forks upright, then if you want to use sights, the Spanish have a pretty good handle on it.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

You no need sight on slingshot. Sight silly for shooter, great for salesman. What sight you use when throw ball at target? You no have one? I make one for you. $29.95. You be accurate like mug... $39.95 for deluxe version- come with attachments for bowling and frisbee... I need hat size and surface area of armpit. You so excited? Me too!


----------



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

I shoot TTF. I look down the top band. I don't think you need a sight, just put the target in the middle of the band. The trick is to align the band perfectly straight to the target, which is easier to say than to do. I've recently figured out how to do that better, and my right/left accuracy has improved huge.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

As others have mentioned - studying traditional archery is helpful. Also, check out videos from Bill Hays @ Pocket Predator, Nathan Masters @ SimpleShot and Perry & Kay Adkisson @ A+ Slingshots.

My Kit Fox from A+ Slingshots is designed for instinctive shooting, which is how I shoot archery, so it is a good match for me. When I use a reference point to aim my slingshots, I generally start by sighting down the bands, as Bill mentioned, there is always something that lines up w/ the bands that you can use as a reference point.

There are a lot more variables w/ slingshots than there are w/ archery. There is a tendency to think that accuracy problems can be corrected by trying a new slingshot - hence selling an entire lot of slingshots. Slingshot accuracy requires dedication to a daily practice routine to develop a dependable and repeatable shot sequence. I am always amazed at how quickly this deteriorates in even a couple of days.

Pick one slingshot and stick with it. Start close to the target (look up "black bale practice" in archery) and repeat the shot pattern over and over. Use a paper target so that you can analyze your shot patterns.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey sorry this is completely off what this thread is for but I’m new and was wondering how I can post a thread..


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Quitters gonna quit. :iono:


----------

